# NUX MG-200 Multi Effects Pedal-You got to hear this thing!



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got a NUX MG-200 effects pedal from Europe. I actually bought it from HK, but it got shipped from Spain, through Switzerland to Canada for some reason. These are fairly popular in Asia and Australia, but not well known over here, but they are an awesome pedal as is the MG-100, but I didn't want an expression pedal with this one as I have an expression pedal on my Deltalab DGFX-1 pedal.

The MG-200 is simply the best sounding effects unit I have ever heard in my 40+ years of playing guitar and buying effects. I have spent a fortune on individual pedals in the past, and have a bunch of them now, but all of them combined do not come close to the sound that I get out of the NUX. 

It has an amazing looper/drum machine that has some of the best drum tracks ever. Not simple 4/4 beats, but fairly complex rock and other style rhythms built in and the looper records the drum track and your playing so you can record a very nice backing track to play to.

Its very easy to modify and save the sounds and the stock sounds that come out of this thing are out of this world. Even using a BBE Sonic Maximizer in your pedal chain cannot give the sheer amazing tone that this pedal pumps out. I know, I have the Sonic Stomp and used to use it , but I just don't need it at all with this pedal. 

I could go on and on about how awesome this is, but the best thing is that it was about $132.00 Canadian, shipped to my door. You would have to spend about $600+tax or more to get even close to the same amount of sounds that this pedal provides and even then, a BOSS multi effects unit doesn't sound anywhere near this good. I have had Digitech RP series pedals, POD pedals, amps with multi effects built in since they started making them years ago, and this beats them all. BTW, quality seems top notch, good switches, display panels and its built like a tank and also takes batteries as well as an adapter.

And by the way, it has been my experience that using a good multi effects pedal is a great way to eliminate a lot of hum or feedback. I think its the amount of processing the sound goes through, but it just doesn't happen using these pedals but when I run straight through the same amp, I can get feedback or ground loop hum. Even if you are playing it clean, it still works.

You can find videos on YouTube demoing them, but it doesn't compare to how good it sounds in person. I'm using it through a Fender Frontman 15G, and you would not believe how good it sounds, even through that crappy little amp.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the NUX Time Core. Great little delay pedal. $50 delivered.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So this is significantly better than a Axe-FX or Kemper? For $132? I'm in!!!!!!!!!

But don't go trying to take away my feedback. I don't allow hum into any of my crappy, old pedal boards but feedback is an absolute 'must' every time I play. And especially when I play the 335 or 6120.


----------

